# Screamer 1



## goldz56 (Jul 15, 2007)

SCREAMER FOR SALE AFTER THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN A FRIEND CLEANED UP THE BIKE AND HE CLEANED THE YELLOW OFF OF THE CHAINGUARD. I HAD IT ON EBAY IT BROUGHT 406, NOT ENOUGH IT TAKES 450 TO BUY 






goldz56@aol.com


----------

